# Comfy part-time job is ending



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had a comfy part time job for the last 1.25 years that is around ~30 hours a week and about 75% of that time I've worked completely alone, having the whole building to myself. This job has given me the most I've made hourly and even though I work less than full-time, its been way better than full-time minimum wage jobs I've had where I actually had to work with other people.

All those jobs working with other people would give me so much anxiety and make me so miserable I would have to stress-eat, stress-play video game, stress-work out and yell and bang on furniture in my room. I couldn't handle it.


Now this comfy part time job is ending because the landlord is selling the land. On top of all the stress and misery from working is the loneliness from having no friends or partner. Dying is a better alternative


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

@Omgblood

Aw, man - sorry that you're going through that!

So after the land is sold, will the company that you've been working for close down? Or are they moving to another location? Do you have any ideas about what you might do next?


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Fox93 said:


> @Omgblood
> 
> Aw, man - sorry that you're going through that!
> 
> So after the land is sold, will the company that you've been working for close down? Or are they moving to another location? Do you have any ideas about what you might do next?


Yeah my boss owns a deli as well and asked me to work there but it's not something that I'm interested in for many reasons. I keep falling into the trap of settling for work because I get discouraged during the job hunt and I end up doing any type of work that will hire me.

I haven't told my folks or anyone yet that I've stopped working there, and its only been less than a week and I've been feeling guilt and shame whenever someone brings up the topic of work.

I need to find work that I actually went to school for which is accounting.


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

@Omgblood

Good luck! I hope you're able to find something in accounting! If you're in the US and need something to hold you over temporarily, then I'd recommend looking into Instacart. It's what I've been doing for the past two years, and I've enjoyed it quite a bit. Almost no social interaction required, and it allows you to set your own schedule. I think it might be operating in parts of Canada as well.

There are a lot of variables that factor into how much you can make, but the pay probably averages out to around $10-$12 an hour, sometimes a little more. It's probably not a great long-term option for you, but again, might be something to consider, if you need a little extra income until you can find something more permanent.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Omgblood said:


> Yeah my boss owns a deli as well and asked me to work there but it's not something that I'm interested in for many reasons. I keep falling into the trap of settling for work because I get discouraged during the job hunt and I end up doing any type of work that will hire me.
> 
> I haven't told my folks or anyone yet that I've stopped working there, and its only been less than a week and I've been feeling guilt and shame whenever someone brings up the topic of work.
> 
> I need to find work that I actually went to school for which is accounting.


If accounting is your major you're set for life. You don't have to do back breaking labor to make a buck and the pay is really good. Please find a job in your field.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve lost comfortable jobs too, it’s why I was so reluctant to really find new work even when my hours were far from enough recently. With luck you’ll find something similar elsewhere, good luck!


----------

